# Where to sell paintings in Dubai



## arifbadar (May 5, 2013)

Hi Everybody , 

I have been living in Dubai for around four year ...I do paintings at home which is my passionate hobby , issue is that I do not know any channel which I can utilize to sell my stuff , though I have few customers ... I heard about some art galleries , but the idea gives me headache ...anybody can make a good advice here?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Here you go


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=arte+dubai+market&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## CanuckFam (May 7, 2013)

You can sell them at the Arte Market. It's twice a month, a gathering of local artists. I think they meet once a month at Festival City and 2 weeks later at World Trade Center.


----------

